# Bosch TS and CSMS



## nxtgeneration (Feb 22, 2016)

I've been scouring CL for a long time now with no success for a table saw. I have an old craftsman that works just fine other than a garbage fence but I have no room for it. It is stored at my families shop that is about a hour from me and it gets used on occasion when I'm back home. Being I do all of my woodwork in our single stall garage (luckily its the full depth of our house) I decided a portable saw would be best for me. I came across a couple listings from a seller that is selling several items that were used to do some home remodeling projects. One is the Bosch 4100 TS (http://fargo.craigslist.org/tls/5620815706.html) that from everything I have read is a great saw. He claims its a year old and it great condition. At $400 it seems to be a fair deal being new they are $599 at Menards. He also has a bunch of unused blades he will throw in but I'm guessing they're junk because he said its a $100 value.

Some of you may remember my problems I had asked about a while back about inaccurate miter cuts on my 12" Craftsman CSMS. I have tried almost everything on the internet to remedy the situation with no success.

Now to my questions. The seller of the TS also has a bosch 5312 12" dual bevel csms. http://fargo.craigslist.org/tls/5620824287.html . I do not know much about this saw. I have read some reviews which seem to all be positive. He is also selling this for $400. I am thinking I will offer $750 for both of the saws.

1. Does anyone have any input on the 5312?
2. Does $750 for the combo seem like a good deal?


----------

